# Quitting Smoking



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

My goal for the week and hopefully longterm is to quit smoking, it's been a battle of mine for 4 years now. I've been smoking for 7 years and I think I need to give it up, I know about the health risks, yada yada about smoking, but i just find it really hard to stop it, but now my thougts about it is @&^# CRAP, I wanna be healthy again and reap the benefits of living a longer live, i guess this is kind of a rant here so i should stop :cig


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

If you do this, you're my hero. I also smoke, and could never think of giving it up, maybe one day, but I'm not ready yet. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Good luck! Quitting smoking is a noble goal. 

I have read that one problem people have when quitting smoking is that they find they miss the act while doing a daily routine. For instance, if you get up in the morning and have a smoke while drinking a cup of coffee there may be a sense of something missing once you sop having that cig while drinking that cup of coffee. Just some random info I thought may be interesting


----------



## Social_Freak (May 7, 2005)

Nae said:


> Good luck! Quitting smoking is a noble goal.
> 
> I have read that one problem people have when quitting smoking is that they find they miss the act while doing a daily routine. For instance, if you get up in the morning and have a smoke while drinking a cup of coffee there may be a sense of something missing once you sop having that cig while drinking that cup of coffee. Just some random info I thought may be interesting


oh my goodness, i am a living witness to that one. i have recently quit smoking and it is the hardest thing to give up, b/c of serious temptations. i actually picked it up back again this week, b/c i've been under a load of stress lately. And i know that for me being a lady i really shouldn't, but i don't know i feel a sense of relief after i've had one.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

How's this going Dan, have you quit? :cig


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I used to be addicted to pepsi slurpees, I'd get 2 a day, sometimes even 3! Well recently I just didn't like them anymore and cold turkey was no problem. I guess that's the same way with smoking, as long as you're ready to quit. I'm not ready to quit smoking, and don't know if I ever will be, but if you are, kudos. 

I used the patch once myself.. But I took it off so I could smoke.
My mom got addicted to the patch for like 6 months :lol


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

I've been a smoker for 4 years now, and I've tried to quit many times. I can do pretty good if I lock myself in for a couple days, but as soon as I get in my car I just have to light up...I also have to have one with a cup of coffee. My dad smoked up until the day he had a quadruple bipass, I wish I could have just learned from his mistakes and not started in the first place. But once your addicted it's very very hard to quit.


----------



## existing (May 30, 2005)

I'm going to try to quit too, but I spend so much time in internet cafes here that it becomes a habit to pass the time as well. I used to smoke pot like a rastaman, but I moved to a country where it's outrageously expensive and *internal* posession is a crime. So, my environment helped me with that one. Now, how to deal with $2 packs of smokes.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Smokes are $10 a pack here :mum


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah its pretty crazy no adays, update here: i quit for a couple of days but then the craving gott o me again :um , i guess i am not ready to quit yet


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I quit smoking, last November, I smoked two plus packs a day......I don't want to totally give away my age, so I'll say I smoked for over 20 years (started VERY young)........I watched my young child, get up, go to the computer....She mimicked me, complete with an unlit cigarette in her hand............It made me cringe.......

It was very hard......People around me are still alive.......So there was no jail time;-)........BUT.........I can't tell you, what a relief it is, NOT to budget for smokes, the expense was killing me! It was more than my vehicle payment! I actaully smell smells (wow, great command of the English language;-D).........There are times I still want a smoke......Oh yeah.......But, it's passing, not mind consuiming, you will feel SOOO much better when you quit.......The smell now makes me nauseaus, as you know, it's a vial habit (I just made a lot of friends;-D) I hated it when I smoked, now, I'm one of "Those".

Do what you have to, in order to get through.........Me.....My butt is much bigger;-) But...........


----------



## grumblina (Jul 6, 2005)

I have quit a few times for a couple weeks each because someone would guilt trip me into it. I smoked a pack a day for eight years and, after I lost my mother to heart failure March 31st, I finally quit for me. I don't see smoking as a part of my life anymore. I'm around smokers all the time and I don't ever want one. This is The Quit. Good luck to everyone here who's making this huge change. You Can Do It! 
:banana


----------



## grumblina (Jul 6, 2005)

Monday was my 2 month mark... Whew! Just wondering how everyone else is doing? It's been super tough on this end but I think I'm gonna make it!


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

This morning was one week for me. It's not as bad as I thought, and the triggers seem to be fading away. Hopefully I can do it this time.


----------

